# Meiosimyza fly



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

I like its color. Nice Shot!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

What are your thoughts on a ring flash for macro shots?

(Great pic, thanks for sharing!)


----------

